# My backyard project



## the toe cutter (May 2, 2013)

Well I was wandering around and thought I would mess around with the camera for a bit. These are all taken around my house in Ravenel SC, USA. Some during the day and a few at night of some of the larger insects around my porch/driveway. Due to the sheer variety of flora and fauna of the SC low country, I decided to make an ecology session out of it. So I will be posting new pics every week of all the creatures and plants that comprise this beautiful ecosystem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the toe cutter (May 2, 2013)

Some very interesting plant and fungi species down here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the toe cutter (May 2, 2013)

More pictures for everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the toe cutter (May 2, 2013)

Pics, Pics, Pics I will get better eventually

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the toe cutter (May 2, 2013)

A few more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the toe cutter (May 2, 2013)

yes there is much more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the toe cutter (May 2, 2013)

fun fun fun eh?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mello (May 2, 2013)

Amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roachkid (Nov 3, 2014)

Lovely! I also live in SC but in the upstate. It's so strange how different the flora there is even though we're relatively close! :>


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Nov 3, 2014)

I will definitely be following this thread!


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 6, 2014)

Looks like good myrmekiaphila habitat!  You're so lucky to be able to find saw-palmetto woodland intact!  This happens to be one of my favorite plant communities, some day i hope to visit these areas!


----------



## Akai (Nov 6, 2014)

Gorgeous pictures.  I love the Carolinas.  I lived in NC as a child an I have a lot of fond memories of my youth there.  Especially Myrtle Beach.  You look like you live in bog country.  Are there a lot of native carnivorous plants near you?  I'd love to spend the day trekking thru the SC low country with camera and catch cups in tow.


----------

